# Jar-Erzeugung automatisieren (eclipse)



## klaeuschen41 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Newsgroup, 

ich entwickle gerade ein Applet mit eclipse, das ich zum Testen im Browser immer wieder als jar verpacken muss. 

Der Export --> Jar --> etc. -Befehl bedeutet jedes Mal einen Haufen Mausklicks, die beim 100. Mal ziemlich nervig werden. 

Kennt jemand in eclipse eine Möglichkeit, eine solche jar-Erzeugung zu automatisieren? (wie ein Makro oder indem die von eclipse intern verwendeten Java-Kommandos irgendwo in einer batch-datei abgespeichert werden ...?) 

Gruß, 
Klaus


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2006)

Auch hier ist Ant dein Freund 


```
<property name="bin" value="classes" /><-- natürlich anpassen
<property name="src" value="srcfiles" />   <-- natürlich anpassen
   
     <target name="createjar" >
	<jar destfile="${meinjarfile}">
		<zipfileset dir="${src}">
		     <include name="**/*.*" />
		</zipfileset>
		</jar>
	</target>
```


----------



## klaeuschen41 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Christian,



			
				Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch hier ist Ant dein Freund



Dann wird es jetzt ja wohl wirklich langsam Zeit, dass ich mich dem widme ... 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis! 
Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2006)

kleiner tip: 
Eclipse rechtsklick aufs projekt - Export - Ant Buildfiles

Damit hast du einen Einstieg.


----------

